# How do you put in a double panel service?



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

It has been a while since I did a split service, but I used a meter socket (maybe a Murray) which could be equipped with lugs that accept two wires, one to each panel.

I still have access to one such split service, but it is an early nineties setup and the socket might not still be available.

Remember, the other panel has to have it own grounding as the separate service it is.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems like I remember putting in a meter box that had double lugs under the meter. The last one I did was a 300 amp 3 meter service. I also remember seeing adapters for lugs to add another wire.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I also remember seeing adapters for lugs to add another wire.


Chek out these;

http://www.polarisconnectors.com/index.html

I have used them to run parallel conductors for long underground services.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Those polarisis are nice, just damn expensive.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You need to have a 320A meter pan and install double lugs on the load side.

I've never seen a residential 200A meter pan that accepted bolt on lugs.

NO, you cannot simply "jump off the top of one panel to feed the other", unless it is designed for this purpose. 

Another option is a feed-through panel outside. This lets you continue the full 200A in to the house, and you can have a 100A sub-feed breaker for the barn.

What is the calculated load? Is 200A enough for both buildings?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/Catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/REC.pdf

Look at page 19


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Wireless said:


> http://www.milbankmfg.com/products/Catalogs/CatalogFiles/PDF/REC.pdf
> 
> Look at page 19


I think Milbanks is it. Thanks. The meter socket had studs and selectable lugs.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Oct 23, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> You need to have a 320A meter pan and install double lugs on the load side.
> 
> I've never seen a residential 200A meter pan that accepted bolt on lugs.
> 
> ...


Somone started this job 2 years ago and never finished. The HO said the electrician was going to jump off the top of the 200amp panel to a 100 amp disconnect then from that run out to the barn. This didnt seem like the right way to do it to me. :no: This electrician was suposed to have been a electrical contrator for over 30 years. :blink:

200amp is enough for the house and the barn but the guys wife likes to add things so he doesnt know what she may want to add later and figured just do it right the first time instead of finding out later 200amp wasnt enough for his wife. He said he would be sleeping in the horse barn so even if its overkill just do it.

Some day if she wants a hot tub, pool, heat lamps all over her bathroom then the 100 amp barn may screw up her plans.

I have one of those huge catologs from MSC and they have those double lug blocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I have one of those huge catologs from MSC and they have those double lug blocks. :thumbsup:


Most meter bases will not accept bolt on logs. it is easier to get a meter base that is built for what you want to do.

Mind you, apparently the inspector in my county believes this is not a legal installation but the other 2 inspectors I have asked had no problem with it.

As a matter of fact, it should be legal to install a j box under the meter and tap off of that to the barn. (he had a problem with that as well)

you cannot run the feeders for one building through another building though so unless the original electrician ran the feeders through the main breaker of the house panel, it would be an illegal installation. You cannot put multiple port lugs on the line side of the panel and tap to another building.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> 200amp is enough for the house and the barn but the guys wife likes to add things so he doesnt know what she may want to add later and figured just do it right the first time instead of finding out later 200amp wasnt enough for his wife.



A customer who wants to do it right instead of cheap?!? 

:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Can you not get a meter and just order double lugs, I have Murray book at my office (public storage) I think they have a standard meter that you just buy a new lug kit for. I'll check monday.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

The 320A bases my supply guy carries only accepts bolt on lugs. 
I typically use single line side (500AL) and double load side (2x 4/0AL).


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The typical 320 {400} meter socket do have lugs on load side so I can use either single feed { 400 A breaker panel } or duex feeds { 2 X 200's panels } but if used in commercal the bet is off.

Merci,Marc


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> The 320A bases my supply guy carries only accepts bolt on lugs.
> I typically use single line side (500AL) and double load side (2x 4/0AL).


You got it.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Oct 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> A customer who wants to do it right instead of cheap?!?
> 
> :laughing:


Didnt I mention he is rich. :yes: This is the first time this has ever happened to me. 



nap said:


> you cannot run the feeders for one building through another building though so unless the original electrician ran the feeders through the main breaker of the house panel, it would be an illegal installation. You cannot put multiple port lugs on the line side of the panel and tap to another building.


This may be a problem, the conduit the last electrician put in goes from the basement to the barn. That would have been perfect to add the 100 amp disconnect, run across the basement to the barn. I guess I have more thinking to do.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> This may be a problem, the conduit the last electrician put in goes from the basement to the barn. That would have been perfect to add the 100 amp disconnect, run across the basement to the barn. I guess I have more thinking to do.


there has to be a disco that kills all the power coming into the house which would also kill the power that feeds out of the house to the barn.

You could install a 200 amp disco and feed out of that to the house and to the barn from it. The disco would become your service disco.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Oct 23, 2007)

nap said:


> there has to be a disco that kills all the power coming into the house which would also kill the power that feeds out of the house to the barn.
> 
> You could install a 200 amp disco and feed out of that to the house and to the barn from it. The disco would become your service disco.


I was thinking about the same thing today, have a 300 amp disconnect and split off that to the 200 amp panel and the 100.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Michaeljp86 said:


> I was thinking about the same thing today, have a 300 amp disconnect and split off that to the 200 amp panel and the 100.


whoops; forgot you were talking 200 to the house and 100 to the barn

yes, 300 amp disco


If you can interrupt the pipe outside the house, you could use a 320 service and use double lugs. If you have to upsize the service, I would most likely go this route.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sure the meter box will have to be replaced, Ill have to look into a 320 amp.


----------

